# Best sublimation printer to use?



## asub (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,
I am thinking about changing mysublimation printer from an epson d120. Any advice. I am finding also that images are printing a little blurry even though the image is sharp, not sure if it is transfering too much ink? Any advice would be great on printer advice or printer settings.

Thanks
A


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Blurriness is frequently caused my movement during sublimation. Are you using an auto-open clam heat press? Our Hotronix is VERY violent when it auto-opens so we must baby sit it for dye sub.

Also, are you using heat tape or tacky spray?

What items are problematic?

-James


----------



## asub (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,
Its not a movement blur, it's like a slight bleed on the image, just enought to take it off being sharp. Just wondered if it is putting on too much ink when it prints, but I have to put it on best photo.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

epson workforce 1100, only four colors, save money. we use refillable carts that work great. print out different sheets at different printer setting, see what happens. good luck uncletee


----------



## asub (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,
Dont suppose canging to another newer printer would make much difference would it? 

Amy


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

If you think you are transferring too much ink use 'photo' not 'best photo'. Also experiment with different paper types. For example I use 'Matte' when printing for transfer to cloth (and a high release paper) to get the deepest black. The Matte setting lays down more ink than the 'bright white' setting.

Are you using a color profile? What application are you printing with? Is the blurriness recent or have you always gotten it?

Also, you should tell us what you are printing on that you are expecting to give true image fidelity. In general only some hard surface items will give nice crisp images.

-James


----------



## greenestarr45 (Jan 19, 2012)

We purchased the Ricoh GX e33000 printer package from SEPS Graphics. The results have been outstanding! Our only regret has been we should have purchased the GX 7000.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

greenestarr45 said:


> We purchased the Ricoh GX e33000 printer package from SEPS Graphics. The results have been outstanding! Our only regret has been we should have purchased the GX 7000.


WHAT??? You do realize that the 3300 has a very good track record as a sub printer and that the 7000 has had a miserable track record?
Of course, not everyone had problems and maybe those issues have all been worked out. If thats the case then yes it is a good setup. But; 90% of what most people sublimate can be done with a 3300


----------



## greenestarr45 (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't know the GX 7000 had a bad reputation. Thanks for the info. I'm now happier than ever with the GX 3300!!!!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

greenestarr45 said:


> I didn't know the GX 7000 had a bad reputation. Thanks for the info. I'm now happier than ever with the GX 3300!!!!


Changed opinions in 20 minutes?


----------

